# what type of floor do you have in the house?



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm curious as to what type of floor everyone has in their house? We have hardwood floors which small area rugs are scattered throughout. Our almost 2 years old goes through periods where he is scared to death of the floors. He slips when he is bombing around and for a couple of days after that he is afraid of that spot. he crouches down, tries to skate by. He looks like he is on ice. sometimes he even will refuse to go by that place and whines until we walk him through.

But he loves where the rugs are. those are all his little resting places. His toys always gather up in those places. very funny.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We replaced our entire upstairs carpet and laminate with vinyl planking. It looks like hard wood, but is vinyl and has all the perks of vinyl (no scratching, waterproof, etc.) We love it. We do have a large area rug on the living room side of our great room and a couple of scatter rugs in the kitchen. Our vizsla and chocolate lab are fine with it. Our red lab walks backwards on the vinyl until she gets to the rugs. Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We are in the process of replacing our floor with wood look tile. Looks like hardwood, but durability of tile. They prefer carpet because they wrestle and roll on it, but oh well for them. We got them some area rugs to wrestle on.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

We have hardwood in the family room with an area rug, and various small rugs by the doors etc. When we had our old Weimaraner Greta, I put down runners with rubber backing all over the wood floor just for the reason you are talking about ...Slipping. She would loose her footing easily and go down, and she was in such pain with her back and hips, it would take quite awhile for her to recuperate. She never showed any fear of the floor, but Her falling/slipping was a major concern. Fergy's legs have gone skidding out from under him, but it has just made him more careful, not fearful.
I believe your poor pup thinks your floor is out to get him hurt...


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have tile in our kitchen, entryway and dining room. Our living room and stairs are hardwood. Upstairs we have all carpet. 

Ruby hasn't ever had any issues with walking on the hard surface flooring, but she doesn't like to sit or lay on it. If she's near her bed and I tell her to sit, she'll actually walk backwards till her feet reach something soft so that she can rest her bum on a cushy surface. To say she is a princess is putting it lightly.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

When I had my house it was a combination of tile and carpet. Used to love the pups at full pelt opposite locked trying to turn on the tiles


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we've a mixture of laminate, carpet, exposed floorboards and (seeing as it's my trade) porcelain tiled floors,, easy to get reminded to clip Ruby's nails when they click on the hard surfaces lol!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a combination in my house, too. The really slippery floors can actually be kind of dangerous for pets. I once had a Bluetick Coonhound who slipped on the kitchen floor (vinyl), and her front legs went to the left, and her rear legs went to the right. Not good for the spine at all. Later that night she started screaming. We rushed her to the emergency vet. He told us to keep her as still as possible (gave us some muscle relaxers for her) and advised us to be very careful or we could end up with a paralyzed dog. We had to enforce her inactivity very strictly for a few weeks, although I can't remember how long it was.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Mostly carpet, with some tile (kitchen, bathrooms, entrance hall, etc.). We were thinking about replacing carpet with hardwood, but now as we have our V. boy, this idea is not so appealing anymore. Carpet seems to work great for all of us playing and running with our boy.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I have laminate floors in the entryway, kitchen and hallway and carpet in the rest of the house. My carpet has now been through four dogs and it was way past it's prime. . I thought about continuing the hard floors but with the way the dogs zoom around and wrestle I've decided to stick with the carpet. Yesterday I got some carpet samples and Cash was opinionated about the one he likes (he picked the most expensive, most cushioned one  ). I think I need some more samples - I tend to pick light colors and with two dogs that's not the best color.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Parquet hard wood flooring, Allure tile, and some REALLY GROSS 30 year old carpeting in the rec room and office that have seen WAAYYY too many years and pets to even be called carpeting! Speaking of which we just tore up the old rotten underpadding in the rec room today. (Anticipation of some new industrial strength clean carpeting when Dharma gets a little older.)


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Hardwood in everything but e bedrooms. After reading this, I better go pickup a couple of area rugs. There is an expense I didn't think of.


----------

